# How do people print white letters on black shirts?



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

Last year I went to a festival here in new york and the guy was making lots of money selling t-shirts with little phrases on it. Black shirts with white letters. He wasn't screen printing them on the spot... he was taking something that looked like a transfer and he pressed it with his heat press??

How'd he do this?? Any have any insight...


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Several ways come to mind. The method Im fond of (due to the equipment sitting here in my livingroom) is transfer vinyl. It comes in rolls, or in the case of duracut, ink sheets. You just weed (remove) the excess and apply the mirrored image to the garment with a heatpress. Second still uses a press, is Plastisol. I havent had a chance to use this method yet but Im putting in a request for some samples to work with wednesday. Screen printing is the method most people think of when they see garment graphics and/or lettering. Not being the seasoned shirt printer here, Im sure Ive missed a couple, but those seem to be the ones to come to mind the quickest.


----------



## shirtguy (Apr 21, 2006)

You can purchase individual letters and numbers in various sizes and colors from a number of companies. I use stahls www.stahls.com they are a good company to purchase from. Bruce


----------

